# Keep on Fallin!!!



## featherwalker (Jun 4, 2011)

The wife and I got some snowshoes for Christmas. (opened them a little early) I have never wanted snow more than I do now!! Keep comin down!! Anybody else like to snowshoe? By the way I'm not sure if the sale is still going on but Recreation outlet in Ogden had a bunch of snowshoes that they were selling for $50 bucks a pair!! can't buy them used for that!


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

What make/model of snowshoe did they have on sale?


----------



## featherwalker (Jun 4, 2011)

They had a few different kinds. I bought a pair of Yukon Charlies 930 if I remember right. They are scratch and dents from the factory, but i couldn't find out why mine were there. My wife's had some slight color defects but perfect functionally. I can only remember the Yukon Charlie brand but there were a few others. They had a lot of models of the Yukons. Go to the website and click on the adds, this was from the Nov 28th add i believe.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I stopped in there yesterday and walked out with a lot more than I went in for.


----------



## featherwalker (Jun 4, 2011)

:lol: yep that's how it went for me too. It's a great store with some great deals. Glad you found what you were looking for plus some.


----------

